# Oinktoberfest Deadline



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 26, 2006)

To all potential competitors.


The early registration deadline is approaching. Register by Aug 1 & save $30. Most of the apps we have now are newcomers. 


This is the link for this year's app:  http://www.adventuresinheat.com/oinksit ... ation.html
You'll see a link where you can download the app as a pdf file. You may have to right click to download, depending on your setup. Print the app, fill it in & mail w/ your payment or bring it to the store by Aug 1 & save the $30.


It will probably sell out, so don't delay. I don't want any of you previous competitors to not get in. And to those who have registered, many thanks. Just ignore this email or bug your fellow bbqers to get their apps in.


Sunday's Backyarder comp's early entry fee deadline is 9/1.



PS The judge's class app is also on that web page. Although there is no deadline, it too will be limited. I highly encourage anyone who is entered who has not taken the class to do so. It is of great help to learn what the judge's criteria are.





Adventures in Heat
10189 Main St
Clarence, NY 14031
716 759-4328 or 1 877 585-4328
http://www.adventuresinheat.com


Oinktoberfest 2006
Sept. 29 - Oct. 1, 2006
http://www.oinktoberfest.com


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 27, 2006)

Bubba and I are going to stay over Saturday and get trashed as is our way!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 27, 2006)

I am also planning on staying over Saturday, too long a ride back, no need to take the chance. Saturday night is going to be bad.


----------

